# Any News on Big Frankie?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Any news on Big Frankie?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i think he's supposed to be on the boat around the end of this month . 
hopefully we'll be seeing it around the end of October ( i'd love to be getting him in around Halloween ) . 
maybe Frank or someone in the know will chime in here . 
hb


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm really looking forward to this one, I've got a WF version coming from frank and a regular coming from culttv to build. I'll be a happy camper indeed when I gets me grubby mitts on em.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So...did that testing get done and pass with flying colors? I personally hope so because like a lot of kids here.................. I CAN'T WAIT!!!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

If you need a big kid to do some of that testing let me know.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

MacDee , i think i heard the testing went good and they were waiting on the papers . 
got an email from cultTVman a few weeks ago and that's where i got the tentative date it getting here . 
have not heard anything since though .
hb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info, hb,.....This is one kit that I never thought I'd own....but thanks to Moebius, the twelve year old, living inside this 54 year old is jumping for JOY!!!:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yea , I couldnt afford it as a kid. ( really cant afford it now, but what the heck!) At least Its easier to con the wife into spending a few $$ than it was conning dad into 5 big ones. LOl..


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lol , i hear ya . i got a dollar a week allowance . what kid could save up for 5 weeks to get something ? 
that and the fact that Big Franky wasn't around that long due to poor sales meant by the time Christmas rolled around they weren't to be found in my neck of the woods . 
i won't be missin' out this time for sure ! 
hb


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Looking forward to Big Frankie more then any other kit. Had a couple resin ones at 150.00 per. Getting a styrene, in a box even, is something to appreciate!! Thanks to Moebius!!!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

bump.
hb


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

bump (i'm gonna keep doing this 'til we actually GET SOME NEWS ! ).
hb


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

SOME NEWS That ought'ta do 'er...

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Good things come to those who wait! I dont think it gets any gooder than this.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Gigantic Frankenstein should arrive in the US around the end of October or early in November. 
Kits are in production and a ship date has been set for early October....
I can't be too specific since the kits aren't on a ship just yet!
If nothing changes and the shipment clears customs without a hitch I'd say kits will be in stores before mid November.......

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great news Dave! It sounds like we should all have them before Christmas! That will be a welcome sight under the tree!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks Dave. that is good news . 
hb


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

and a VERY Merry Christmas!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like the Big Guy is on a ship heading our way as I write this...Here is a Quote from Tom (Cult of Personality) :Big Frankie (glow and non glow) and a Chiller exclusive kit are on the water now, along with the Monster Scenes.....

Pretty cool news :thumbsup: and I also hear the Chiller Exclusive is a Glow version of the Invisible Man....How Cool is that?!!!
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Heck, we might have em by holloween!


----------

